# Photography Challenges



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Calling all the photographers on this forum! I have decided to start a weekly challenge of photography.

Rules
1. The challenge is just for fun.
2. All images must be taken after the theme is announced.
3. The challenge runs from 9pm on the Sunday and runs until 9pm the following Sunday.
4. Only one upload per member.
5. Please feel free to comment on the entries once judging is complete.
6. The person who hosts is the judge for that week challenge and the judge’s decision is final.
7. The winner gets to create, run and judge the challenge for the following week.
8. Have fun


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

oh great. so the first challenge will be issued by you?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks good. Why don't  you start ?


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice initiative.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yup. I was waitng for some response to start.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2014)

ok we are ready....lets start


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

OK challenge for this week is silhouettes, landscape, portraits, abstract, let's see what you come up with, have fun Grin

As usual the rules are:

1. The challenge is just for fun.
2. All images must be taken after the theme is announced.
3. All images must be uploaded by 9pm on Sunday
4. All uploads must be B&W (or sepia toned)
5. Only one upload per member
6. The person who hosts is the judge for that week challenge and the judge’s decision is final
7. The winner gets to create, run and judge the challenge for the following week
8. Have fun
9. You can choose any one of the given 3 topics or can include 2 or more topics in your picture


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

^ Gen,
Photographers shouldn't pull one from his archives and post it for the challenge


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

pardon?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

nothing its the reaction to deleted post dont worry about it
black and white abstract silhouette portrait + landscape eh. Challenge accepted.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's my pic for the week to start off the challenge for the abstract topic. 
Abstract has a very wide meaning so I'm not sure if this works

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3855/14839591163_bf0ef6deac_b.jpg


Sorry for the deleted post before.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 4, 2014)

As you said, Abstract is a very broad topic, so i would say your entry is just fine


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey this should be fun


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2014)

experimented for abstract, its a panorama of the inside of a muddi, don't know english word for it 

*i.imgur.com/zYcTbWK.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2014)

BTW, what is muddi?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> experimented for abstract, its a panorama of the inside of a *muddi*, don't know english word for it



I wouldn't recommend searching its meaning in Telugu language.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2014)

Muddhi? That cane stool? Nicely shot, would love to know how you shot this


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2014)

I put the stool on top of a rotating chair, then used lines in viewfinder of mobile camera to position the photos parallel to the edge. turned chair, took shots, stitched panorama using AutoStitch. The black hole in the middle came naturally from this, evened it out a bit in pixlr. After that took top shot of cane stool for the iris.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Its an interesting shot but i still cannot grasp your subject


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 6, 2014)

Aren't we supposed to comment on the entries once judging is complete and not before  ?  Rule #5 , Post #1


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes i wanted to post that, but as everyone had commented, and the damage was done, i too wanted to know what was his entry.

But i do hope from the next entry, it wont happen.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump, very few entries.. 

Cmon guys, its such a broad topic.


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2014)

But narrow time frame


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 10, 2014)

1 week is quite enough, i think. Considering its such a broad and simple topic.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 10, 2014)

so less entries.. 

From iphone's cam : 

*i.imgur.com/AgmoEzc.jpg?5165


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 10, 2014)

Times up. ! No more entries now.
Sad there were not more entries to choose from 

Back in a few with the result

- - - Updated - - -

So the result:

Firstly 
*Gen.Libeb's Entry: * Nice shot, bt mono didnt suit it much. I would have preferred the natural colors.

*ashs1's Entry:*: A great attempt, very soft though. Had you snapped in mono or converted?

*Anorion's Entry:* : A very different, interesting and great capture. Leaves the viewer in mystery of what exactly it was, and some ( including me ) broke the rule too 
So i choose your entry as the winner.
Congrats 

Over to you for next challenge. 

Rules you can take from my post, and theme you have to choose your own.
Its not mandatory for B/W only. You can choose any, Macro's etc.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2014)

Yay! expected [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]'s entry to win because was easily the best technically 


Rules are same. Theme for* this week's challenge *is "shoot from the hip". You _have _to keep the camera at waist level, and you are not allowed to look through the viewfinder!

edit : or live view, or screen


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 10, 2014)

lol! good one.! tough too!


> you are not allowed to look through the viewfinder!


cant cheat on this one! my camera has none


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2014)

Ash, Nice IQ.

Congrats Anorion.

Photographing without viewing viewfinder/live view - Nice challenge.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 10, 2014)

Congratulations to  Anorion. Still not sure what muddi is, It looks like Godzilla's eye
ashs1 - nice, what is it ?


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2014)

Gen, Amlan said it's a stool and Anorion confirmed it in his next post.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> ashs1 - nice, what is it ?



its a lantern


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> *ashs1's Entry:*: A great attempt, very soft though. Had you snapped in mono or converted?


Converted it 



nac said:


> Ash, Nice IQ.
> 
> Congrats Anorion.
> 
> Photographing without viewing viewfinder/live view - Nice challenge.


thanks bro. 



Gen.Libeb said:


> Congratulations to  Anorion. Still not sure what muddi is, It looks like Godzilla's eye
> ashs1 - nice, what is it ?





Anorion said:


> its a lantern



yup..its a lantern..got it for diwali last  year..
Here's the original pic : 


Spoiler





*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14631&d=1407696305


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 18, 2014)

ssup with you all guys? Went to Delhi, thought this challenge would have been completed by now, but i see there wasnt a single entry.. :/


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 18, 2014)

You need to make the contest simpler. Don't start with such difficult topic. Start with easy one's. And once it gains momentum you can start increasing difficulty. Now 2-3 people see the topic and give up. After a while 10-20 will see and atleast 2-3 will take part.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2014)

change the challenge? thought this one was terribly easy

will add an option

shoot from waist level, without looking at viewfinder or screen 

OR

shoot a common, everyday thing that is just lying around, something that is not generally thought of as being attractive or special in any way


----------



## nac (Aug 18, 2014)

It's not difficult. It's either we're busy with our work or we're lazy.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 18, 2014)

yup, its really strange. Not tough by any standards :/
But ti think we really should start from fairly easy challenges ( Insect macros, flowers, etc )


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2014)

It's not tough, just that most of us seem to be having a creative block  or there are just too many ideas floating and we miss out on these 


For me i travelled with family, but got almost no artistic shots. Will process and share


----------

